# Πριν την επισκευή... > Αναζήτηση Service Manual >  Εγχειρίδιο χρήστη - εγκαταστάτη για Αlarco Z1 συναγερμό

## kasikis

Καλημέρα παιδιά ψάχνω για Αlarco Z1 εγχειρίδιο χρήστη για να αλλάξω κωδικό. Βρήκα ένα εγχειρίδιο του ΑΜΙS-8 με τον οποίο κατάφερα και βρήκα κάποιες λειτουργίες αλλά δεν μπόρεσα να βρώ την αλλαγή του κωδικού χρήστη η οποία δεν ταιριάζει με του Ζ1. Μήπως κατά τύχη την ξέρει κάποιος;

----------


## stam1982

Καλησπερα,κανε μια αναζητηση και στο διπλα φορουμ Θαναση.Υπαρχει ενας συμφορουμιτης που γνωριζει αυτα τα μηχανηματα.

----------


## kasikis

Θα το κάνω Σταμάτη , ένα εγχειρίδιο που βρήκα από δίπλα είχε να κάνει με τον AMIS-8 .

----------

